# Stella and Chewy's Puppy Patties??



## Hmh7 (Aug 29, 2018)

Is there anyone who is feeding there puppy, or has fed their puppy, the Stella and Chewy's puppy patties? I am preparing to bring home my new baby and trying to gather as much information as possible to give him a healthy start and long life...any input on this particular food would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

This is all I fed until two of my girls got dx with IBD. One also got pancreatitis on it and both got SIBO, which is an overgrowth of bacteria in the gut. I'm not sure if they were connected, just seems strange that both got sick. 
Also...the fat content is extremely high on a DMB with S&C.
For my healthy girl, I try to keep fat under 22%. Her energy is much better, not so sluggish.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Many of our fluffs do well on S&C. I also had problems with one of mine who also has IBD. My holistic vet said the fat content was likely too high.

FYI my Tessa’s IBD is most likely a result of over vaccination so please look for Dr Dodds vaccine protocol. It’s a great, research based protocol that is especially effective for very small dogs like ours.


----------



## Hmh7 (Aug 29, 2018)

maggieh said:


> Many of our fluffs do well on S&C. I also had problems with one of mine who also has IBD. My holistic vet said the fat content was likely too high.
> 
> FYI my Tessa’s IBD is most likely a result of over vaccination so please look for Dr Dodds vaccine protocol. It’s a great, research based protocol that is especially effective for very small dogs like ours.



I will most definitely look into that. I was not aware that i should be concerned about over-vaccinantion. I do believe in my county, the vets recommend doing 5 parvovirus vaccines because the parvovirus is so bad here but I am curious if that is too much...so I will definitely take you up on your suggestion. There is so much to learn but it is certainly helping to pass the time...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hmh7 said:


> I will most definitely look into that. I was not aware that i should be concerned about over-vaccinantion. I do believe in my county, the vets recommend doing 5 parvovirus vaccines because the parvovirus is so bad here but I am curious if that is too much...so I will definitely take you up on your suggestion. There is so much to learn but it is certainly helping to pass the time...


5 parvo is waaaayyyyyy too much. Read Dr. Dodds protocol - she and Dr Schultz from UW Madison have done a ton of research and they are independent of pharmaceutical companies.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just agreeing w/Maggie here!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Maddie is on S&C , she is 7, we use the lamb and duck duck goose, but if you are getting a puppy I would have kibble also, they need to chew on harder things. I'll let others share with their experiences 
I wish you the best:wub:


----------



## Hmh7 (Aug 29, 2018)

maggieh said:


> 5 parvo is waaaayyyyyy too much. Read Dr. Dodds protocol - she and Dr Schultz from UW Madison have done a ton of research and they are independent of pharmaceutical companies.


Thank you for letting me know...i am going to read up over the long weekend. Learning so much here!


----------



## Hmh7 (Aug 29, 2018)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Maddie is on S&C , she is 7, we use the lamb and duck duck goose, but if you are getting a puppy I would have kibble also, they need to chew on harder things. I'll let others share with their experiences
> I wish you the best:wub:


I was thinking of either doing both the puppy patties from SC as well as a kibble and alternating them through the day...example: breakfast SC puppy patty, lunch kibble, dinner SC puppy patty or maybe two meals of kibble and one meal puppy patty...thoughts? Would it just be better to stick with one or the other?


----------

